# Will my convicts breed in a community tank?



## marcaddison (May 17, 2012)

I have a cichlid community tank and I'm wondering if my convicts will breed in it or will they need their own tank? The tank has the following occupants;

2 x South American Black Acara (1 male, 1 female)
2 x Convict Cichlids (1 male, 1 female)
2 x Green Terror Cichlids (female)
2 x Firemouth Cichlids (female)
2 x Jewel Cichlids (female)
1 x Plec


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Most likely yes, keep an eye on the other occupants for bullying tho


----------



## marcaddison (May 17, 2012)

Thanks I hoped they would, to be honest the male convict rules supreme in the tank so he usually does the bullying


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

That makes sense given your stock. I am trying to get a similar set up to yours with all females of GT, sals, and cons but gotta wait for a bit I think


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

Cons will breed in a martini. They tend to be VERY protective parents. Imagine two disembodied fists boxing anything that comes near their fry. How big is the tank?


----------



## GTMommy (Mar 5, 2012)

Convicts will breed in anything.


----------



## marcaddison (May 17, 2012)

It's only a 20 gallon tank. Since posting they have already claimed a territory and started nesting!


----------



## GTMommy (Mar 5, 2012)

You are way overstocked. 1 single green terror needs at least a 40 gallon set up.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

How big are your fish currently?


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Yea just FYI those fish will need a 125+ gallon tank when adults, also I would remove the cons (and everything else really) beacuse in that small of a tank they "WILL" kill everyone. I have a 1.5'' male con in my CA/SA tank and he picks on my 3.5'' firemouth just think what yours can do with other fish his size. Also cons arnt hard to breed im mean you can fill a bucket up with dirty rain water and set it in the back yard and you wopuld have like 50+ fry by the end of the week, another thing about cons is its hard to get rid of fry so before wanting to breed them you might want to find something (toilet) or someone (bigger fish) that wants them.


----------



## marcaddison (May 17, 2012)

They're only in a 20 gallon tank temporarily, they are all under an inch long except for the acaras and the jewels which are about 4 inches. I've ordered a 6 feet long new tank and I'm waiting on it being delivered then conditioned etc (My last tank cracked when I dropped a rock in it!). They all seem to get along just fine at the moment, the male convict chases away any fish that come too near his den but apart from that there's not much fighting at all considering the nature of the fish and the small tank size, and they've been living in the 20 gal tank for 2 months now.


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

Just to answer the original question! Yes!! Convicts are exhibitionist, they don't care who sees them!!! They don't let nothin get n the way of procreation!! I think they'd breed n a bowl of cereal!!


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been told that, but late last year I saved a kenyi from being flushed down a toilet, and put him in with my breeding cons in a 40 breeder. He beat up my male con, who was a bit larger btw, and forced my female to hide behind a cichlid stone all the time.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

That's because kenyis are even more psycho than breeding convicts and are faster


----------

